# Went way East looking for Clear Water



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Road tripped with a buddy to Laguna Beach in search of Pompano and clear water... found both. Had three very large Jacks swim by chasing baits and got way excited at the thought of hooking up one of those freight trains.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Gotta love that, hard to beat a Pomp on a Fly stick in my book!! Sight or blind casting? Those Jacks have done that to me a couple of times this year :thumbsup:.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Got that right!! Really love to target Pomps with fly when the conditions give it to you. Blind casted most of the time but did see two schools come up and missed one out of the school... ran out of line to strip as they followed it all the way in before the bite.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great table fare. Congrats


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Those pompano's look great and I bet they are a lot of fun. Did you use that clouser in the pic? :thumbsup:


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

The top (smaller) pomp was on the fly in the pic. The bottom pomp (mine) was caught on an olive/white clouser. Both were tied with SF Blend.

SupremeHair did take em both home to eat.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Delicious they were... grilled over charcoal and a couple sticks of pecan wood. Thanks for pointing out who caught the larger pomp TAT - lol


----------

